# Norwegian: Christmas terms



## StunningNorway

Hei alle

I have just discovered that Norwegians refer to 'Christmas Day' as 'første juledag'. (I had thought that it was just juledag.)

'Christmas Eve' is 'julaften', I believe.

I was told recently that there is a name/term for the 23rd of December, because it is a preparation day. If so, what is it called?

In Australia, we call the 26th of December, Boxing Day. Does Norway have a term for this date?

Takk for hjelpen.


----------



## Halfdan

According to Wikipedia, the 23rd is referred to as _lille julaften_, but can also be called _Tollesmesse_, _Torlaksmesse_ and _Sjursmesse_. It is a day set forth in honour of Thorlákr Thorhallsson, an Icelandic bishop from the 12th century. I'm not sure about the 26th, though.


----------



## Havfruen

In Denmark the 26th is 'anden juledag' which may be the same in Norway.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Dec 21: Tomasdagen/Tomasmesse
Dec 22: Vintersolverv
Dec 23: Lillejulaften
Dec 24: Julaften
Dec 25: 1.(første) juledag/Juledagen
Dec 26: 2.(andre) juledag/Stefansdagen/Staffansdagen
Dec 27: 3.(tredje) juledag
Dec 28: 4.(fjerde) juledag/Barnedagen
Dec 29: 5.(femte) juledag
Dec 30: 6.(sjette) juledag
Dec 31: Nyttårsaften
Jan 1: 1.(første) nyttårsdag/Nyttårsdagen
Jan 2: 2.(andre) nyttårsdag
...
Jan 5: Helligtrekongersaften/Tolvtedagen
Jan 6: Trettende dag jul/Trettendedagen/Helligtrekongersdag

Yuletide in Norway lasts from Dec 23 until Jan 6


----------



## bicontinental

NorwegianNYC said:


> Dec 22: Vintersolverv



My Norwegian relatives always refer to the 22nd as_ "Bitte lille (or bittelille) julaften"_, a term which sadly doesn´t exist in Danish...

Bic.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I suppose you can, but these are the official names


----------



## Grefsen

*Tusen takk *for starting this very interesting thread, *StunningNorway.*


bicontinental said:


> My Norwegian relatives always refer to the 22nd as_ "Bitte lille (or bittelille) julaften"_, a term which sadly doesn´t exist in Danish...
> 
> Bic.


This is the first time I've heard of _"Bitte lille (or bittelille) julaften."  _Is there anything special that your Norwegian relatives do on this day?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

"Billelillejulaften" er noe jeg også kalte da jeg var liten, men det er ikke noe offisielt navn!


----------



## bicontinental

@ Norwegian. Well, in all fairness to my relatives, they never claimed that _bittelille julaften_ was as official as ‘_Vintersolverv_’, but they tell me that it’s used throughout Norway. The only term in Danish that I know of is _(vinter)solhverv_, so I was just curious to find out how widespread its use really is in modern Norwegian.

  @ Grefsen: The only thing I remember is that they make rice porridge for dinner with sugar, cinnamon and dollops of butter on top. I suspect this is their own special tradition, though. 

  Bic.


----------



## Cerb

bicontinental said:


> @ Grefsen: The only thing I remember is that they make rice porridge for dinner with sugar, cinnamon and dollops of butter on top. I suspect this is their own special tradition, though.


Rice porridge served like that is a very common Christmas dish in Norway. If not a tradition, lille julaften (or any of the days preceeding Christmas Eve), is a good candidate for an easy dish like this 

As for the named days, the ones you're likely to hear are: 



			
				NorwegianNYC said:
			
		

> Dec 23: Lille julaften
> Dec 24: Julaften
> Dec 25: 1.(første) juledag/Juledagen
> Dec 26: 2.(andre) juledag/Stefansdagen/Staffansdagen
> Dec 27: 3.(tredje) juledag



While "bittelille Julaften" might not be an "official" term in any sense, anyone will understand it and I'm sure I've even used it myself at some point. It's not as common as any of the others however.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I am with you, Cerb. "Bittelillejulaften" is not a common name. Personally I find it to be a tad bit infantile, and I think most people will only use it jokingly or for children.


----------



## StunningNorway

Hei

Thank you for the list Norwegian NYC!! I haven't come across this list in _any_ of my resources.

Takk for your nice comment, Grefsen. 

Ha det


----------



## Grefsen

When is *Romjulen?*


NorwegianNYC said:


> Dec 21: Tomasdagen/Tomasmesse
> Dec 22: Vintersolverv
> Dec 23: Lillejulaften
> Dec 24: Julaften
> Dec 25: 1.(første) juledag/Juledagen
> Dec 26: 2.(andre) juledag/Stefansdagen/Staffansdagen
> Dec 27: 3.(tredje) juledag
> Dec 28: 4.(fjerde) juledag/Barnedagen
> Dec 29: 5.(femte) juledag
> Dec 30: 6.(sjette) juledag
> Dec 31: Nyttårsaften
> Jan 1: 1.(første) nyttårsdag/Nyttårsdagen
> Jan 2: 2.(andre) nyttårsdag
> ...
> Jan 5: Helligtrekongersaften/Tolvtedagen
> Jan 6: Trettende dag jul/Trettendedagen/Helligtrekongersdag
> 
> Yuletide in Norway lasts from Dec 23 until Jan 6


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Romjul is Dec 27 -Dec 31. The name is originally _romhelg_, from Norse _rumheilag_ = "less holy"


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for det *NorwegianNYC!*


NorwegianNYC said:


> Romjul is Dec 27 -Dec 31. The name is originally _romhelg_, from Norse _rumheilag_ = "less holy"


I had assumed that *romjul* meant "between Christmas and New Year's Eve" and was the period of time from Dec 27 - Dec 30.  Thanks so much for providing information about the word origin of *romjul* and for clarifying that New Year's Eve Day is also included in this time period.


----------



## henbjo

I don't think Norwegians are all that conscious about whether or not Dec 31 is included in *romjula*, however most people would probably consider it to if they thought about it. December 31 is not an official holiday, although most stores and such will close in the early afternoon, and some may not open at all.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Henbjo - I agree. Officially (in the sense romjul is something official...) the term refers to the days between the holidays, and since NYE is not a holiday, it is not included. However, most Norwegians probably consider NYE to be a holiday, the same way most people consider Christmas Eve (and even Dec 23) to be a holiday.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk *henbjo* og *NorwegianNYC!*


NorwegianNYC said:


> Henbjo - I agree. Officially (in the sense romjul is something official...) the term refers to the days between the holidays, and since NYE is not a holiday, it is not included. However, most Norwegians probably consider NYE to be a holiday, the same way most people consider Christmas Eve (and even Dec 23) to be a holiday.


I've never been in Norway on New Year's Eve Day and was incorrectly assuming that it's an official holiday.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi - it is not what English speaking countries refer to as a bank holiday, but the time period Dec 23 - Jan 2 is essentially one long holiday. Norwegians do not celebrate Christmas _per se._ "Jul" is a 13-day period of varying degrees of celebrations. It stems from "jól" which was one of the months of the ancient pagan calendar.


----------



## basslop

NorwegianNYC said:


> Dec 21: Tomasdagen/Tomasmesse
> Dec 22: Vintersolverv
> Dec 23: Lillejulaften
> Dec 24: Julaften
> Dec 25: 1.(første) juledag/Juledagen
> Dec 26: 2.(andre) juledag/Stefansdagen/Staffansdagen
> Dec 27: 3.(tredje) juledag
> Dec 28: 4.(fjerde) juledag/Barnedagen
> Dec 29: 5.(femte) juledag
> Dec 30: 6.(sjette) juledag
> Dec 31: Nyttårsaften
> Jan 1: 1.(første) nyttårsdag/Nyttårsdagen
> Jan 2: 2.(andre) nyttårsdag
> ...
> Jan 5: Helligtrekongersaften/Tolvtedagen
> Jan 6: Trettende dag jul/Trettendedagen/Helligtrekongersdag
> 
> Yuletide in Norway lasts from Dec 23 until Jan 6



For the record, and as you all probably know: Astronomically is it is not correct ot say that vintersolverv is Dec 22. It varies between 21. and 22. However, I suppose your list refers to old traditional names of the days - before they knew about atronomy details.

Should aslo be mentioned:
Jan 13: Tjuendedagen.


----------



## kms

Cerb said:


> Rice porridge served like that is a very common Christmas dish in Norway. If not a tradition, lille julaften (or any of the days preceeding Christmas Eve), is a good candidate for an easy dish like this



 Rice porridge is also a main ingredient of the dessert "Riskrem" that's often served after Christmas dinner, at least in my part of the country.


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hi - it is not what English speaking countries refer to as a bank holiday, but the time period Dec 23 - Jan 2 is essentially one long holiday. Norwegians do not celebrate Christmas _per se._ "Jul" is a 13-day period of varying degrees of celebrations. It stems from "jól" which was one of the months of the ancient pagan calendar.


Is it common for a lot of companies in Norway to shut down completely during this 13 day period?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Grefsen said:


> Is it common for a lot of companies in Norway to shut down completely during this 13 day period?


No, not anymore. The period from Dec 13 (St. Lucia) until Jan 6 (Epiphany, Holy Three Kings, Twelfth Night) was the old, pre-Christian month of _jól_. This was not a long holiday period, but a calendar month. Very little work could be done at this time of year, due to the dwindling hours of daylight. The actual celebration did not start until Dec 23/24, and there were twelve days of Christmas - ending Jan 6. Nowadays, it is in essence over by Jan 1, and many smaller companies shut down for the entire period.


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> Dec 21: Tomasdagen/Tomasmesse
> Dec 22: Vintersolverv
> Dec 23: Lillejulaften
> Dec 24: Julaften
> *Dec 25: 1.(første) juledag/Juledagen
> Dec 26: 2.(andre) juledag/Stefansdagen/Staffansdagen*
> Dec 27: 3.(tredje) juledag
> Dec 28: 4.(fjerde) juledag/Barnedagen
> Dec 29: 5.(femte) juledag
> Dec 30: 6.(sjette) juledag
> Dec 31: Nyttårsaften
> *Jan 1: 1.(første) nyttårsdag/Nyttårsdagen
> Jan 2: 2.(andre) nyttårsdag*
> ...
> Jan 5: Helligtrekongersaften/Tolvtedagen
> Jan 6: Trettende dag jul/Trettendedagen/Helligtrekongersdag
> 
> Yuletide in Norway lasts from Dec 23 until Jan 6


Are the only officially recognized Norwegian holidays during this Yuletide period December 25-26 and January 1-2?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Grefsen said:


> Are the only officially recognized Norwegian holidays during this Yuletide period December 25-26 and January 1-2?


Official holidays are Dec 25-26 and Jan 1. However, Dec 24 and Dec 27-31 are semi-holidays. Stores have different hours and many offices and companies are closed. Jan 2 depends on what day of the week it falls. For this upcoming Christmas it is on a Tuesday, and will probably be a regular day.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for det *NorwegianNYC!*


NorwegianNYC said:


> Official holidays are Dec 25-26 and Jan 1. However, Dec 24 and Dec 27-31 are semi-holidays. Stores have different hours and many offices and companies are closed. Jan 2 depends on what day of the week it falls. For this upcoming Christmas it is on a Tuesday, and will probably be a regular day.


So would businesses that are closed Dec 27-31 have a sign saying *"Stengt på Romjul"* or something similar to this?


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hi - it is not what English speaking countries refer to as a bank holiday, but the time period Dec 23 - Jan 2 is essentially one long holiday. Norwegians do not celebrate Christmas _per se._ "Jul" is a 13-day period of varying degrees of celebrations. It stems from "jól" which was one of the months of the ancient pagan calendar.


Is the "13-day period" you mention Dec. 21st - Jan. 2nd? Is it more common for Norwegians to simply call this time period *Jul *or is* Juletiden *the preferred name to use?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

To answer both your questions:

- It will say *Stengt i romjula*
- The 13 day period is actually Dec 23/24 - Jan 6. It is simply called *jul* (usually Feminine (jula), but can also be Masculine (julen))


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> To answer both your questions:
> 
> - It will say *Stengt i romjula*
> - The 13 day period is actually Dec 23/24 - Jan 6. It is simply called *jul* (usually Feminine (jula), but can also be Masculine (julen))


Tusen takk for det *NorwegianNYC! *

Would the following be an appropriate greeting to send to a group of Norwegian friends?

God romjul allesammen!


----------



## Cerb

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for det *NorwegianNYC! *
> 
> Would the following be an appropriate greeting to send to a group of Norwegian friends?
> 
> God romjul allesammen!



"God jul (and at this point in romjula) og godt nyttår" is more common. If you're sending a card or talking to someone you don't expect to see for a while you could use both at any point in the same way as in English. 

"Romjul" isn't considered a holiday, it simply refers to the time period as discussed earlier. The days outside the official holidays have normal working hours on paper, but people will typically try to take those days off if their line of work allows it. A business run from an office might simply close for Christmas while a grocery store/supermarket can be expected to keep normal opening hours. Christmas and New Year's Eve are exceptions and tend to be considered official holidays from 13:00-15:00 for most purposes (shops close, overtime pay rates kick in etc.)


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Cerb said:


> "God jul (and at this point in romjula) og godt nyttår" is more common. If you're sending a card or talking to someone you don't expect to see for a while you could use both at any point in the same way as in English.
> 
> "Romjul" isn't considered a holiday, it simply refers to the time period as discussed earlier. The days outside the official holidays have normal working hours on paper, but people will typically try to take those days off if their line of work allows it. A business run from an office might simply close for Christmas while a grocery store/supermarket can be expected to keep normal opening hours. Christmas and New Year's Eve are exceptions and tend to be considered official holidays from 13:00-15:00 for most purposes (shops close, overtime pay rates kick in etc.)



Hi Cerb,
You are absolutely correct, but I would like to add a little to you explanantion. During _romjul_, most stores will run on special hours (grocery stores included), some stores will not be open at all, most offices will be closed (or very short on staff) and smaller, privately owned businesses will most likely be closed. Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve have never been offical holidays in Norway, but are usually treated as a sort of customary holiday. There might be local ordinances regulating the opening hours on such days, but mostly it happens through customary and mutual understanding.


----------



## henbjo

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hi Cerb,
> During _romjul_, most stores will run on special hours (grocery stores included), some stores will not be open at all, most offices will be closed (or very short on staff) and smaller, privately owned businesses will most likely be closed.



My experience is that this is increasingly not the case anymore. At least here in Oslo, there's a definite trend towards regular opening hours in _romjula_. Almost all the stores, department stores and such around where I live run regular hours during _romjulsdagene_, and I also know quite a few offices that does this now.


----------

